# Flip-Flop (Stromstoßschalter) - Geht das so ?



## Pepper Ann (12 Februar 2010)

wenn der Programmwahlschalter (6stufiger Drehschalter) auf "1" oder "2" oder "3" steht, und der Startknopf (o1) gedrückt wird, soll ein kleiner Impuls über den Schließer A2.0 den Ausgang A2.0 setzen. beim widerholten drücken ist diese Brücke nun ja offen. über den eigenen Schließerkontakt soll er dann resetet werden.

das ganze war dann so angedacht, dass ich in den jeweiigen Unterprogrammen dann gegebenenfalls den Zustand der Ausgänge abfrage, um gewisse optionen zu bestätigen oder eben nicht.

lg, anna


----------



## blasterbock (12 Februar 2010)

Du musst zyklisch denken.
Im Programmablauf wird zunächst der A 2.0 gesetzt, weil er noch aus ist.
Direkt im Anschluss wird gefragt, ob der A 2.0 eingeschaltet ist (Ist ja gesetzt), also wird der A 2.0 sofort wieder zurückgesetzt.
Ein Stromstoßrelais kann man nur realisieren, wenn man mit Flankenauswertungen arbeitet.
Beispiele dürfte es hier im Forum genug geben.


----------



## Dr.M (12 Februar 2010)

Hehe, habe gerade vor zehn Minuten mit zwei Kollegen darüber geredet, daß wahrscheinlich kein Programmierer sein erstes FlipFlop fehlerfrei erstellt hat. Und dann lese ich diesen Beitrag. Lustiger Zufall.

Du brauchst für deine Anwendung zwei SR-Glieder. Erstelle deine Verknüpfung aus deinen E1 - E4 wie du sie schon hast. Das Ergebnis setzt über eine positive Flanke dein SR1. An den Ausgang von SR1 kommt A2.0.

Dein zweites SR-Glied wird gesetzt über eine negative Flanke deiner Eingangsverknüpfung. Rückgesetzt wird es über den negierten Ausgang A2.0.

Fehlt noch das Rücksetzen von SR1. Das geschieht über eine UND-Verknüpfung aus dem Ausgang von SR2 und einer positiven Flanke deiner Eingangsverknüpfungen.

Klingt vielleicht etwas verwirrend, aber ich habe jetzt leider kein Bild das ich dir dazu hochladen kann. Zeichne es dir vielleicht einfach mal Schritt für Schritt auf.


----------



## Mecki (12 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

du brauchst keine 2 SR Glieder. Der Code für eine Stromstoßschaltung sieht wie folgt aus:


```
U     E      0.0    //Stromstoßbedingung
FP   M      0.0    //Pos Flanke
UN   M      0.3    //Wenn Hilfsmerker nicht gesetzt ist
S     A      0.2    //Wird Ausgang gesetzt
U     E      0.0    //Stromstoßbedingung
FP   M      0.1    //Pos Flanke
U     M      0.3    //Wenn Hilfsmerker gesetzt ist
R     A      0.2     //Wird Ausgang rückgesetzt
U     A      0.2     //Zustand des Ausgangs
=     M      0.3    //Aus Hilfsmerker kopieren
```

So programmiere ich jedenfalls immer meine Stromstoßschaltungen^^

Das E0.0 kannst du durch einen Merker ersetzen, in dem du deinen Wahlschalter ect. u.s.w. damit verknüpfst.


----------



## Paule (12 Februar 2010)

Oder wenn es etwas kürzer sein soll:

```
U E 2.0   // Schalter
   FP M 1.0   // Flanke
   X A 2.0
   = A 2.0
```


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Oder wenn es etwas kürzer sein soll:
> 
> ```
> U E 2.0   // Schalter
> ...


 
Hi Paule!

Kann das die 200er? So wie oben ist´s in KOP geht´s jedenfalls nicht.



Wenn Ralle das liest:
Wann schaust du dir meine PN bzgl FAQ an?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Februar 2010)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Hi Paule!
> 
> Kann das die 200er? So wie oben ist´s in KOP geht´s jedenfalls nicht.


http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=119825&postcount=6


----------



## Manfred Stangl (12 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=119825&postcount=6


 
Hi vierlagig!

Naja, da hast du wohl recht, ich aber - ich weiß du kannst nicht gedanken lesen - hab mich auf das exklusiv Oder in KOP bezugen

bg aus cairo


----------



## Pepper Ann (14 Februar 2010)

also, ich habe das was dr.M mir erklärt hat, mal aufgezeichnet. so müsste es eigendlich funzen. nun habe ich noch das ganze um den blauen bereich ergänzt. der soll die option zurücksetzen, wenn eine andere, die sich damit beißt zurücck zu setzen.

lg, anna


----------



## sailor (14 Februar 2010)

Liebe Anna, 
das sieht nicht gut aus. Kann vielleicht funktionieren, aber denke auch an Deinen Nachfolger, der das irgendwann mal sieht. Der versteht dann nur Bahnhof. Welche Hardware hast Du eigentlich? 

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Bernard (15 Februar 2010)

*Stromstoss-Relaise*

Hallo Pepper Ann,

Ein Stromstoss-Relaise läßt sich mit der Exklusiv-ODER Funktion sehr leicht realisieren.Da sie aber in der S7-200 Welt als Standart nicht vorhanden ist,sollte man zwecks weiterer Verwendung eine SBR programmieren.

Anbei Grapfik :Stromstossrelaise bzgl. deines Problems
Anbei Grapfik :SBR Exklusiv ODER

mit vielen Grüßen Bernard


----------



## Pepper Ann (15 Februar 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Liebe Anna,
> Welche Hardware hast Du eigentlich?
> 
> Gruß
> Sailor


 
eigendlich noch garkeine  angedacht war eine S7 200-222 DC/DC/DC mit E/A Modul 16E/16A

lg, anna


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Oder wenn es etwas kürzer sein soll:
> 
> ```
> U E 2.0   // Schalter
> ...



Ok das geht mit sicherheit auch, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es nicht so übersichtlich ist. Ich habe oftmals einen taster für eine Stromstoßschaltung aber auch widerrum mehrere Bedingungen, die abschalten sollen und da finde ich persönlich meine Lösung etwas übersichtlicher für den Kunden.


----------



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Ok das geht mit sicherheit auch, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es nicht so übersichtlich ist. Ich habe oftmals einen taster für eine Stromstoßschaltung aber auch widerrum mehrere Bedingungen, die abschalten sollen und da finde ich persönlich meine Lösung etwas übersichtlicher für den Kunden.


*ROFL*
you made my day! und das schon um die uhrzeit oder gerade wegen der uhrzeit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Ok das geht mit sicherheit auch, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es nicht so übersichtlich ist. Ich habe oftmals einen taster für eine Stromstoßschaltung aber auch widerrum mehrere Bedingungen, die abschalten sollen und da finde ich persönlich meine Lösung etwas übersichtlicher für den Kunden.


 
finde ich nicht


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> you made my day! und das schon um die uhrzeit oder gerade wegen der uhrzeit?



Das hat nichts mit der Uhrzeit zu tun, sondern eher damit dass ich anrufe bekomme, wo mich mein Kunde fragt, was denn ein XOR-Baustein sei.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Uhrzeit zu tun, sondern eher damit dass ich anrufe bekomme, wo mich mein Kunde fragt, was denn ein XOR-Baustein sei.


 
Ha-Puuh ....
Das heißt dann, dass du dich bei deinen Programmen im Wesentlichen auf Grund-Operationen (UND, ODER, SETZE, RÜCKSETZE und "=") beschränkst ...?
Was passiert bei Multiplikationen oder Wortverarbeitung ?

Ist aber OK ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

Ich bin ja gezwungen in FUP zu programmieren. Da können die Kunden ein MUL_R ect. schon verstehen. Aber wenn dann plötzlich so ein XOR da steht, dann sind sie manchmal verwirrt und ich habe eigentlich wenig Interesse daran wegen so einer Geschichte Anrufe zu bekommen.
Wordoperationen lasse ich meist ganz weg, wenn es wirgendwie geht oder aber ich verstecke sie in selbstgeschriebenen FCs die ich dann nur noch aufrufe (z.b. Bytefolge eines DINTs drehen oder sowas).

Und in FUP sieht mein Lösungsansatz für die Stromstoßschaltung eben einfacher aus (für den Kunden).


----------



## vierlagig (16 Februar 2010)

wie wäre es einfach mit einem eindeutigen netzwerkkommentar, z.b.:



> Eine Kontravalenz ist genau dann wahr, wenn beide durch sie verbundenen Aussagen unterschiedliche Wahrheitswerte haben, das heißt wenn entweder die eine oder die andere wahr ist, wenn aber nicht beide gleichzeitig wahr oder beide gleichzeitig falsch sind.



und dazu vielleicht noch die wahrheitstabelle:


```
*
  A  |  B  |  =
-----+-----+------
  0  |  0  |  0
  1  |  0  |  1
  0  |  1  |  1
  1  |  1  |  0
```


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gezwungen in FUP zu programmieren.


 :sw14::sw10:
ist ja normalerweise nicht meine Art ... aber hier kann ich gerade nicht anders ... sorry ...


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> :sw14::sw10:
> ist ja normalerweise nicht meine Art ... aber hier kann ich gerade nicht anders ... sorry ...



Es gibt Menschen, die sich an Pflichtenhefte halten müssen....

@VL
kann man ja alles mal probieren. Vielleicht beim nächsten Programm


----------



## Bernard (16 Februar 2010)

*XOR Verboten*

Hallo Mecki,

Ich habe schon viele Pflichtenhefte gelesen,aber noch keins
in dem es verboten war ein XOR zu verwenden.Zumal es sich beim XOR um eine boolsche Basisoperation handelt.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

Bernard schrieb:


> Hallo Mecki,
> 
> Ich habe schon viele Pflichtenhefte gelesen,aber noch keins
> in dem es verboten war ein XOR zu verwenden.Zumal es sich beim XOR um eine boolsche Basisoperation handelt.
> ...



Nein so war das nicht gemeint. Das bezog sich nun auf das Programmieren in FUP. Das ist oft in den Pflichtenheften so vorgegeben. Sry, wenn das nun falsch rüberkam.

Was du sagst ist sicherlich richtig. Ich kann es aber auch teilweise verstehen. Oft warten Elektriker die Anlagen und ich hatte halt schon öfters das Problem, dass die damit nicht klar gekommen sind. Daher versuche ich den Leuten einfach einen Schritt entgegen zu kommen.


----------



## Paule (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Ok das geht mit sicherheit auch, hat aber den Nachteil, dass man es nicht so übersichtlich ist. Ich habe oftmals einen taster für eine Stromstoßschaltung aber auch widerrum mehrere Bedingungen, die abschalten sollen und da finde ich persönlich meine Lösung etwas übersichtlicher für den Kunden.


Bin zwar spät dran, aber da Du mich zitiert hast nehme ich auch noch Stellung.

Du willst mir was sagen?
Das das übersichtlicher ist:


Mecki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du brauchst keine 2 SR Glieder. Der Code für eine Stromstoßschaltung sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> ```
> ...


 
als das:

```
U E 2.0   // Schalter
   FP M 1.0   // Flanke
   X A 2.0
   = A 2.0
```


Und deine Bedingnung die Abschalten sollen hast du ja auch noch nicht drin. Also wird das ja noch viel länger. "kopfschüttel"



Mecki schrieb:


> Aber wenn dann plötzlich so ein XOR da steht, dann sind sie manchmal verwirrt und ich habe eigentlich wenig Interesse daran wegen so einer Geschichte Anrufe zu bekommen.


Warum sollen die anrufen? So ein quatsch.
Mann wird doch angerufen wenn etwas nicht geht, und an dem XOR fehlt ja wohl gar nichts.
Oder wird bei einem Fehler jede Programmzeile durchsucht?


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Und deine Bedingnung die Abschalten sollen hast du ja auch noch nicht drin. Also wird das ja noch viel länger. "kopfschüttel"


 
Ja das will ich, weil es in FUP einfach übersichtlicher ist und wie schon gesagt viele das XOR nicht kenne. Das ist jeden falls meine Erfahrung.



> Warum sollen die anrufen? So ein quatsch.
> Mann wird doch angerufen wenn etwas nicht geht, und an dem XOR fehlt ja wohl gar nichts.
> Oder wird bei einem Fehler jede Programmzeile durchsucht?



Nein es wird nciht jeder Fehler mit Programmzeile ausgegeben. Aber was dann passiert ist, dass Netzwerke, die ich so programmiert hatte, dann oftmals als Fehlerquelle angesehen werden, weil das NW eben nciht verstanden wurde. Ich habe ja deinen AWL-Code nicht in Frage gestellt, sondern nur meine Meinung gesagt. Musst sie ja nicht nachvollziehen und dich auch nicht angegriffen fühlen.
Und btw an dem XOR fehlt gar nichts, außer wenn vlt die Instandhaltung dann noch etwas findet, was A2.0 rücksetzen soll und spätestens dann haste einen Anruf, der mir mit der anderen Methode erspart bleibt.


----------



## Paule (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Aber was dann passiert ist, dass Netzwerke, die ich so programmiert hatte, dann oftmals als Fehlerquelle angesehen werden, weil das NW eben nciht verstanden wurde.


Kleiner Tipp!
Schreibe dann in den Netzwerkkommentar:

```
// * Nur weil Ihr es nicht lesen könnt, muss es noch nicht verkehrt sein. ;) 
// * Bitte nicht anrufen *
```


----------



## nade (16 Februar 2010)

Boolsche Algebra.... Warum nicht (a & b nicht) oder (a nicht & b) = 1
Das wären in FUP 3 Bausteine. 2* UND und einmal ODER. Fertig ist die XOR.

Ach ja sogar die sch*** LOGO hat XOR in FUP



P.S. sorry hab mich gerade mit ner Regeltechnikaufgabe rumgeärgert bei so der doofen LOGO. Aber geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Februar 2010)

Sag mal Mecki,
würdest du auf die Idee kommen deine Heizung von einen Fließenleger
installieren zu lassen? Ich denke nicht. Wenn der Mann vor dem PG 
XOR nicht kennt hat er am dem Gerät nichts zu suchen. 
Aus die Maus


----------



## Mecki (16 Februar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp!
> Schreibe dann in den Netzwerkkommentar:
> 
> ```
> ...



Ja klar, wenn du meinst 

@nade und helmut
Ich weiß echt nicht wieso so eine unnötige Diskussion aufkommt. Ich habe diese Erfahrung eben so gemacht. Und ich schreibe meinem Kunden auch nicht vor, wen er an seinen Wartungs-PC lässt und wen nicht. Habe ja auch keinerlei Einfluss darauf. Ich kenne genügend Firmen, die ihre Anlagen fast ausschließlich von Elektrikern warten lassen und diese Mitarbeiter eben auch an die SPSen lassen, egal obs nun die S7 ist oder irgendeine andere Steuerung. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung gesagt.

Also nehmt sie doch einfach so zur Kenntnis. Wie schon erwähnt ist das keinerlei Kritik an der Richtigkeit oder Pfiffigkeit der anderen genannten Lösungen.


----------



## nade (16 Februar 2010)

Mecki schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn du meinst
> 
> @nade und helmut
> Ich weiß echt nicht wieso so eine unnötige Diskussion aufkommt. Ich habe diese Erfahrung eben so gemacht. Und ich schreibe meinem Kunden auch nicht vor, wen er an seinen Wartungs-PC lässt und wen nicht. Habe ja auch keinerlei Einfluss darauf. Ich kenne genügend Firmen, die ihre Anlagen fast ausschließlich von Elektrikern warten lassen und diese Mitarbeiter eben auch an die SPSen lassen, egal obs nun die S7 ist oder irgendeine andere Steuerung. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung gesagt.
> ...


Dies war auch keine Kritik an dir. Zudem wenn die keine XOR kennen, sollten sie lieber wieder weiter mit "Klappertechnik" in der Hausverteilung arbeiten.
Oder deren Elektriker sind auf Steuerungstechnik so NIETEN wie unser AZUBI es leider ist. :S
2. LJ HAndwerk und eine UNGENÜGEND bei Steuerungstechnik.
Ach ja XOR kenn ich shcon seit der 9. Klasse Realschule.
Nix für Ungut, es gibt eben Leute die in ihren Gedankengänge auch mal auf unbekannte Gegebenheiten sich einstellen können.


----------

